# Task force 5 drawer tool cabinet



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

I need to get a tool cabinet so I can finally get organized with all of my tools, parts, etc. I don't need a heavy duty professional grade mechanics cabinet as it is going to be used in my house and not all day - every day. 

I looked at the options at HD, Lowes, and Sears (online). It seems like for the money and the reviews the Task force 5 drawer cabinet with molded top will fit my needs. It's $84.99 and 10% off coupons are easy to come by for Lowes. Has anyone bought this? If so is it decent for homeowner/DIY use? The craftsman version is smaller, a little more money, and has about the same reviews as far as durability. Also I don't have a Sears close to me so getting it will be harder.

It seems like with these basic cabinets as long as you don't over load the drawers with over 25 lbs they work fine. I like the molded project top on the Task force - it will allow me to keep my most used hand tools out and available quickly. Any thoughts?
Here's a link

Task force 5 drawer project cabinet


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Nov 24, 2009)

Got this exact bottom cabinet as a gift for Christmas this past Dec. I currently have an additional Task Force cabinet on top. 

I'd say its good for DIYer. About the only complaint i have is that the drawers can feel a little cheap sometimes, but in this price range thats to be expected. The drawers are not ball bearing versions like some of the higher end cabinets. 

Do yourself a favor and get some of the foam liner to cut to shape and put inside each pull drawer. This keeps the tools from banging around as you open and close the drawers. 

Lowes / HD will occasionally mark these items at a huge discount too. Keep your eyes open for this cabinet and the other stackable pieces that might be on sale.


----------

